# Manchester United vicino all'acquisto di Biglia



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

Secondo il Sun, il Manchester United e' molto vicino a concludere l'acquisto di Lucas Biglia dalla Lazio. Costo dell'operazione, circa 25 milioni di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

?


----------



## Torros (11 Agosto 2015)

cosa se ne fanno??


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Non ho parole, hanno già comprato due mediani appena un mese fa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

davvero come si fa a spendere tutti quei soldi , quando hanno già speso per Schweinsteiger, e Schneiderlein?


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ho parole, hanno già comprato due mediani appena un mese fa.



Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Carrick, Biglia, Blind Herrera, Fellaini... ho dimenticato qualcuno ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Agosto 2015)

Facciamoci dare Herrera


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Facciamoci dare Herrera



Qualsiasi centrocampista centrale che hanno da noi sarebbe il migliore per distacco.


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

ma non è meglio che prendono un bel difensore centrale o una prima punta come si deve??? Chi fa mercato allo United e City è imparentato con Galliani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2015)

Non sapevo fosse sfumato Pedro, allora assume più senso l'operazione. Credo verrebbe a fare la panchina ma non chiedetemi perché spendere quasi 30 milioni per un panchinaro, li conosciamo i red devils 



Djici ha scritto:


> Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Carrick, Biglia, Blind Herrera, Fellaini... ho dimenticato qualcuno ?


Eureka: i primi quattro in mediana, gli ultimi due sulla trequarti. Blind mi sa che sarà difensore centrale quest'anno.


----------



## Doctore (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Sun, il Manchester United e' molto vicino a concludere l'acquisto di Lucas Biglia dalla Lazio. Costo dell'operazione, circa 25 milioni di euro.



25 milioni??!
Ma sono impazziti................................


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Sun, il Manchester United e' molto vicino a concludere l'acquisto di Lucas Biglia dalla Lazio. Costo dell'operazione, circa 25 milioni di euro.



cmq Van Gaal illegale, per me un completo fallimento, non puoi chiedere così tanto ed essere accontentato così e giocare in quel modo, per altro dichiarando che servono altri campioni per vincere la premier, per me ripeto ha fallito completamente con lo UTD, anche nel caso in cui dovesse vincere dove per altro non credo sia possibile, il che la dice lunga


----------



## Doctore (11 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Facciamoci dare Herrera










Galliani pensa ancora che nel MU giochi gigs e paul schoels


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Se prendono Biglia di sicuro poi faranno un'offerta a Galliani per Paletta, a quel punto avranno quasi tutto il necessario per un'estate a giocare sotto l'ombrellone. Glielo possiamo vendere insieme a due-tre panini con la frittata così stanno a posto. Ma occhio ad aspettare un paio d'ore prima di fare il bagno.

(ps: abbiate pietà, sono in ufficio insieme a soli due colleghi superstiti che come me ancora non hanno preso ferie)


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Galliani pensa ancora che nel MU giochi gigs e paul schoels



Aspettiamo che il prossimo anno Roy va in scadenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Agosto 2015)

Brutta perdita per la Lazio.


----------



## Renegade (11 Agosto 2015)

Perché ''cosa se ne fanno''? Van Gaal ha parlato di 4-3-3, quindi centrocampo a tre. Di seguito:

_Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Biglia

Carrick, Herrera, Fellaini.

_Significa che Blind torna in difesa, dov'è il suo ruolo originario. Non l'ho mai visto come centrocampista. Comunque dovrebbero prendere difensori.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Sun, il Manchester United e' molto vicino a concludere l'acquisto di Lucas Biglia dalla Lazio. Costo dell'operazione, circa 25 milioni di euro.



è stato anni a svernare all'anderlecht e non se lo filava nessuno.....adesso improvvisamente vale tutti quei soldi ?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> cmq Van Gaal illegale, per me un completo fallimento, non puoi chiedere così tanto ed essere accontentato così e giocare in quel modo, per altro dichiarando che servono altri campioni per vincere la premier, per me ripeto ha fallito completamente con lo UTD, anche nel caso in cui dovesse vincere dove per altro non credo sia possibile, il che la dice lunga



basta vedere il mercato dell'anno scorso, mandato totalmente in vacca con i 2 super acquisti falcao e di maria svenduti dopo una sola stagione.  
non pensavo riuscisse a far peggio di moyes.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perché ''cosa se ne fanno''? Van Gaal ha parlato di 4-3-3, quindi centrocampo a tre. Di seguito:
> 
> _Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Biglia
> 
> ...



Nella prima partita (che non ho visto) vedo una formazione schierata con il 4231

difesa + schneiderlin-carrick + young-depay-mata + rooney
(con blind schierato in difesa).
Poi ha fatto entrare Bastian per Carrick (quindi non cambiando nulla) e solo dopo Herrera per Depay (passando cosi ad una specie di 433).


----------



## Jaqen (11 Agosto 2015)

Potevamo prenderlo noi


----------



## Torros (11 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Carrick, Biglia, Blind Herrera, Fellaini... ho dimenticato qualcuno ?



Un mucchio di mezzi giocatori, un ottimo giocatore e Carrick e Schweinsteiger che cmq vedo in calo..


----------



## BlackAndWhite (12 Agosto 2015)

questi devono prendere un allenatore altro che Biglia..ha spesso 200 milioni lo scorso anno con herrera..di maria..shaw..Falcao and co..e alla fine non ha fatto niente..

questi anche questo anno nn vincono niente..


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> questi devono prendere un allenatore altro che Biglia..ha spesso 200 milioni lo scorso anno con herrera..di maria..shaw..Falcao and co..e alla fine non ha fatto niente..
> 
> questi anche questo anno nn vincono niente..


Concordo, quest'anno, anche se speravo vincesse il mio Arsenal  , vincerà il City


----------



## BlackAndWhite (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Concordo, quest'anno, anche se speravo vincesse il mio Arsenal  , vincerà il City



city o chelsea..


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> city o chelsea..



Sicuramente una delle due, ma io propendo per il city , hanno il miglior attacco, il centrocampo è molto buono, e la difesa non è disastrosa come si dice in giro, il Chelsea per me ha più punti deboli, e poi gioca troppo male , per me non ce la farà a conservare il titolo


----------



## BlackAndWhite (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Sicuramente una delle due, ma io propendo per il city , hanno il miglior attacco, il centrocampo è molto buono, e la difesa non è disastrosa come si dice in giro, il Chelsea per me ha più punti deboli, e poi gioca troppo male , per me non ce la farà a conservare il titolo



anche per me city sembra meglio..ma non sotovaluti chelsea che ha una squadra compata e anche loro in attaco non siano propio male..con hazard..oscar..william e Costa..e io penso che hazard e il miglior giocatore del campionato inglese..


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> anche per me city sembra meglio..ma non sotovaluti chelsea che ha una squadra compata e anche loro in attaco non siano propio male..con hazard..oscar..william e Costa..e io penso che hazard e il miglior giocatore del campionato inglese..



Hazard miglior giocatore del campionato concordo , ma gli altri che hai detto per me non sono migliori di quelli che ha il City secondo me , poi certo chi lo sottovaluta il Chelsea, esprimevo solo un mia opinione . 
P.s come hai fatto a mettere quella immagine come avatar, io la vorrei cambiare , ma non riesco a mettere le immagini di internet , al posto di questa fotografia


----------



## BlackAndWhite (12 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Hazard miglior giocatore del campionato concordo , ma gli altri che hai detto per me non sono migliori di quelli che ha il City secondo me , poi certo chi lo sottovaluta il Chelsea, esprimevo solo un mia opinione .
> P.s come hai fatto a mettere quella immagine come avatar, io la vorrei cambiare , ma non riesco a mettere le immagini di internet , al posto di questa fotografia



l`ho salvata su pc e lho caricata...


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

BlackAndWhite ha scritto:


> l`ho salvata su pc e lho caricata...



Io sto su iPad , come posso fare?


----------



## BlackAndWhite (12 Agosto 2015)

beh non lo so..prova a scaricare una imagine e puoi carica e prova usare come avatar


----------



## O Animal (12 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo il Sun, il Manchester United e' molto vicino a concludere l'acquisto di Lucas Biglia dalla Lazio. Costo dell'operazione, circa 25 milioni di euro.


----------



## devils milano (12 Agosto 2015)

dai raga ci stanno aiutando a recuperare il gap con le squadre che abbiamo davanti


----------

